# Product favorites!



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Many people on the forum are on the lookout for products that are reccomended by us betta keepers. I think this thread would be a good way to share our opinions on different products and what we reccomend. Feel free to post below the products you reccomend, if possible put it in the format shown below (name, link, pros, cons). Here are some of my favorites. What are yours? :-D


1. *ViaAqua 50-Watt Quartz Glass Submersible Heater with Built-In Thermostat* http://www.amazon.com/ViaAqua-50-Watt-Submersible-Built-In-Thermostat/dp/B005440HLO
_Pros_: Cheap price, works great, adjustable & thermostat feature keep tank at desired temperature.
_Cons_: Makes a quiet clicking sound when turning on/off, made of glass and therefore must be handled with care.


2. *AquaCulture 10 gallon aquarium starter kit* http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquaculture-Starter-Kit-10-Home-Aquarium-1-ct/10312734
_Pros_: In store price of $30- afforable, includes tank, filter, hood with light.
_Cons_: Filter might need baffled & intake should be blocked to prevent injury to betta.


3. *Aqua Culture Regular Gravel Vacuum Cleaner* http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Gravel-Regular-Vacuum-Cleaner/13424303
_Pros_: Easy to use once you get the hang of it, does not require using your mouth like some siphons do.
_Cons_: May be too small for some tanks. (I use it in a 10 gallon tank, it will work for smaller tanks as well)

4. *New Life spectrum betta fish pellets* http://www.amazon.com/New-Life-Spectrum-Betta-Formula/dp/B0038JTL1Y (also available at petco)
_Pros_: Healthy ingredients label- first ingredients are meat/protein source, good size for bettas, easy to portion out since they are equally sized pellets.
_Cons_: A little bit smelly.

5. *API Freshwater master liquid test kit* http://www.amazon.com/API-FRESHWATER-MASTER-TEST-KIT/dp/B000255NCI
_Pros_: Accurate results since it is a liquid test kit
_Cons_: Takes longer to test than using test strips


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Atisons Betta pro is far better than new life spectrum IMO. But too bad its not being sold anymore


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

While I like NLS betta fish pellets, my con is that they sink too fast. I prefer foods that float like Atison's Pro :'cry:
I recommend the Betta Log sold at PetSmart.
Pros: The bettas love resting/hiding in it. Has a hole in the top for breathing and feeding.
Cons: In time the color may wash off.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

This is great Teeney.  We can also discuss items that don't work and are a piece of crap. I recommend these items:

*Hydor THEO heater* - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydor-THEO-...87?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25727bf34b#
Pros- Heats to your desirable temperature, adjustable, shock-proof.
Cons- Not much really, may take a while to heat the tank, give it 24 hrs.
* Top Fin Gravel Vacuum* - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11123493&lmdn=Product+Type
Pros- Siphons water by itself after pinching the suction ball a few times, no need to suck out water and risking fish poo in your mouth.
Cons- Doesn't really siphon to gravel but takes out the waste.
*Jardin Sponge Filter* - http://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Aquari...&qid=1345835603&sr=8-4&keywords=sponge+filter
Pros- Doesn't suck up fish, provides mechanical and biological filtration. And great for tanks 3 gallons and above.
Cons- Maybe a bit strong but you can buy an airline valve, needs air pump and tubing, took 2 tries to bring it down to the substrate.

Sorry if I took your way of the thread, Teeney. 8P But I recommend all the items listed above.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

No problem LTB, the thread is for opinions! You're free to reccomend any products you'd like!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Prime water conditioner, the only conditioner I know that detoxifies ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate a must have when your doing a fish in cycle !I use the NLS as well.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

*Zoo Med Floating Betta log*
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3956162
_Pros_: Bettas like it, has hole in top to allow surface breathing
_Cons_: Paint chips off

I've had this log for4 months and I just threw it away a few days ago. The paint chipping was driving me crazy! This is what it looked like.. The grey area is where the paint chipped off. :roll:


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

My bettas that have them love the Zoomed logs too! They used to be .... I forget either $9.99 or $11.99 but when I got the most recent one it was down to $5.99.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Maybe the price drop is because the paint wears off and yes it did on mine too It was and aweful mess when it first happened and thankful I had a gravel vac to clean it up with. I didnt throw mine away since Perseus really enjoys it but I take it out once in awhile to make sure no more paint is coming off and it hasnt since that first time after having it in his tank for a month and its been 2 months since then.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Maybe the price drop is because the paint wears off and yes it did on mine too It was and aweful mess when it first happened and thankful I had a gravel vac to clean it up with. I didnt throw mine away since Perseus really enjoys it but I take it out once in awhile to make sure no more paint is coming off and it hasnt since that first time after having it in his tank for a month and its been 2 months since then.


Aww yeah I felt bad taking it out but it was making a mess and it was so ugly. lol. im looking into too if theres a homemade alternative... If i cnat find something that floats, I can just use suction cups


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Really like these:

*Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini 25W*
- I use this in all my smaller tanks, it's adjustable which is great. Should be paired with a thermometer.

*BiOrb plants*
- These nifty plants sit on weighted spheres so even if you don't have them buried in substrate they stay upright but don't float. They are pricey but their quality is better than cheaper brands.

*Jardin Silicone Aquarium Fish Tank Sea Anemone Ornament*
- My bettas LOVE these, my big halfmoon boy stuffs himself in between the tentacles to sleep. It's hilarious.

*Topfin Aquarium Gravel in River Rock*
- WAY better than their other types of gravel! The stones are smooth and I've noticed they give off less dust after an initial cleaning than other types at the same price. They're also not coated in weird synthetic colorant crap.

*API Freshwater Master Test Kit*
- Has everything you need to test your aquarium, super easy to follow instructions that even a beginner can understand perfectly well.

*Seachem Prime Water Conditioner*
- The best water conditioner on the market!

*Seachem Flourish Plant Fertilizer*
- I don't have a substrate in my planted tank, just gravel, and my plants are thriving thanks to this stuff.

*Seachem Clarity*
- This stuff is fantastic for a cloudy tank. Just be aware that while it will fix cloudiness, it won't fix the underlying problem making the tank cloudy to begin with. It should not be used in place of water changes!

*Grindal Worms*
- This is a live food that is super low maintenance, you can find a culture online. Live foods provide the best benefits for fish. Grindal worms are small enough to feed to juvenile fry and adults like them too.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I wonder does any one use Wardley betta food? my betta hates them and refuses to eat them i don't recommend these.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I wonder does any one use Wardley betta food? my betta hates them and refuses to eat them i don't recommend these.


No that food is unhealthy; terrible ingredients label.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for this! 
Off to buy a heater and gravel vacuum next week. Useful stuff.


----------



## ballard2 (Aug 4, 2012)

i have noticed lately when i drop my omega one shrimp pellets my bettas love them and don't really care that they have to chase them to the bottom of the tank. i looked at the ingredients and it looks like a good list.

any opinions on that? is it bad(i have only had bettas for about 6 weeks)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ballard2 said:


> i have noticed lately when i drop my omega one shrimp pellets my bettas love them and don't really care that they have to chase them to the bottom of the tank. i looked at the ingredients and it looks like a good list.
> 
> any opinions on that? is it bad(i have only had bettas for about 6 weeks)


The ingredients list doesn't look bad; but it has a lower protein level and some other different % than the betta formula. I would say its not exactly bad but try to avoid letting them eat the pellets- could you cup the bettas while feeding the shrimp?

I would try to avoid letting them eat the pellets and focus on them eating betta food


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use soft curler for my betta's some float,other's a weigh down with some gravel .They love them.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I wonder does any one use Wardley betta food? my betta hates them and refuses to eat them i don't recommend these.


 
True, true, they are the worst ones out there, I don't think any bettas like them, and a betta will even refuse if starving.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a favorite of 3 of my fishes, 
http://www.petco.com/product/117186/Petco-Flowerball-Aquarium-Decor.aspx

*Pros--* An excellent place to hide and sleep, and cute for taking pix..when they peek out..

*Cons*--some can be cut wrong, leaving uneven holes, and can lopside, and need shaving..but if you can fix it yourself, it's worth it.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a silk plant that I do reccomend, my fishy's love the leaves on this

http://www.petco.com/product/119026/Petco-Red-Fire-Silk-Aquarium-Plant.aspx

_*







*_





_*Pro's*_ - big leaves great for resting on, and sleeping in, fills in a lot of emptiness in tanks.

*Cons* Only for big tanks, unless trimmed, they pull off easily so they won't stick out, after being in the water for a while they change some color, but still looks good.


----------



## ballard2 (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks teeney, i will try to keep them away from the shrimp pellets. maybe by distracting them...


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice thread, I love using Aqua-Plus, it's a great conditioner, the bottle has a lid which is a measuring cup, it also has a stress coat formula in it.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is an awsum cave for hiding, my Sammy loves it, 
http://www.amazon.com/Coral-Floral-...46196111&sr=1-20&keywords=caves+for+aquariums




*Pros*--looks really good, hold up well, and fishy's love it looks small, but isn't there is plenty of room inside..

*Cons*--NONE..as of yet, have been using it for 2 months. no chipped paint, no sharp edges, really well made,


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ballard2 said:


> thanks teeney, i will try to keep them away from the shrimp pellets. maybe by distracting them...


Hahha maybe water bottle cap or a ping pong ball? xD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, look at what I just found..this is amazing..I am getting it!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> Wow, look at what I just found..this is amazing..I am getting it!!


Wow that is so cool!!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Can the mods make this thread sticky? It's pretty helpful.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think this should definatly become a sticky it is pure genius i'm loving this thread!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm glad you guys are finding it helpful! And I appreciate all the contributions!!


----------



## ballard2 (Aug 4, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Hahha maybe water bottle cap or a ping pong ball? xD


 
really? a ping-pong ball?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ballard2 said:


> really? a ping-pong ball?


Yeah Ive never done it simply because i dont have a ping pong ball but Ive heard it entertains some bettas xD


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

The betta hammocks you get at the store are cool!
Pros: Bettas like to rest on them, easy to put on.
Cons: You have to keep lowering the leaf almost every day, otherwise you might end up with a 'beached' betta! The stem of the leaf is metal... So it rusts, making you get a new one every couple of months. OH! And if you have a filter the current might push your betta off the leaf.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Marina Floating Thermometer http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ht-httfloat/Marina+Floating+Thermometer.html


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was going to get this until I read a couple of reviews 
*Jardin Silicone Aquarium Fish Tank Sea Anemone Ornament

*they said the color comes off in the water which can kill your fish.....actually the comment made was "will kill your fish"...............one other comment was the silicone falls apart....

Has anyone had this decoration for any length of time?
I would love to find some Betta toys. 
I float one of my smaller thermometers in the water and my buddy pokes that around....he is fun to watch...
Do you think the plastic on the ping pong ball is toxic? if not, I might try that...


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

*JW Pet Company Smarttemp Thermometer* - On Amazon
Pros: Nice big readable face (helpful for people with bad vision, like me.)
Cons: Larger than most other thermometers.


----------

